# ka24e into 82 200sx



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

i have an 82 nissan/datsun 200sx that the cam seized shortly after doing a headgasket replacement.In the mean time I need something to get me to summer classes for college some 30 miles away so I bought my friend's 95 nissan pickup.It comes with a KA24E engine a 5 speed transmission and not much else unless you count dents.So for the mean time I plan to commute in the 95 HB until class ends in about a month.Then put the engine into my 200sx.

From reading online: I have found that a KA24 will bolt up to a 5 speed Z engine transmission which my 200sx has.

Motor mounts bolt in,but depending on how low you want the motor use Z engine mounts,240sx mounts, or truck mounts.

I need a front sump oil pan and pickup tube from a 240sx.

the wiring is pretty much self contained.

my 82 200sx pretty much has the same engine bay as a 510 as far as motor mounts and stuff goes.

Anyone care to prove or disprove these things on how easy or hard it would be to put a 95 KA24e into my 82 200sx?


----------

